
There’s a new open source cloud in town. Meet Apache CloudStack - iProject
http://gigaom.com/cloud/theres-a-new-open-source-cloud-in-town-meet-apache-cloudstack/
======
ridruejo
Traditionally Apache projects have been seen by the bigger companies like IBM,
HP as common ground and (with exceptions) well managed. It will be interesting
to see if some of those companies building solutions on top of OpenStack shift
their interest/resources to CloudStack. It is certainly more production-ready
than the alternatives.

~~~
Thawaye
I have no experience with the OpenStack but I would be extremely surprised if
anyone with any experience with the CloudStack switches over.

Last time I checked it out, the CloudStack had a homemade ORM, no messaging
queue, windows line endings on nearly every source code file (primary
deployment platform is linux, I don't find that encouraging) and worst of all,
the test coverage was in low single digits. It felt like a project being run
by a marketing team, built using contractors and absolutely riddled with bugs.
That said, if you're planning to run a private cloud with it and don't mind it
falling over once in a while, then it's simple to setup and get running.

~~~
ridruejo
Your account was created 4h ago, so I really do not know if this response is
for real or just trolling. The CloudStack offering was one of the few that got
traction in the marketplace and had several high profile production
deployments, including major telcos, Zynga and GoDaddy. You can discuss many
other aspects, but in terms of maturity it has always been ahead of the rest
of private cloud implementations (and that was one of the reasons for the
Citrix acquisition)

~~~
Thawaye
I didn't want to associate my main account to the comment because it was
candid, negative and I don't work with the CloudStack anymore.

I last looked at it in December and they might've worked every issue out by
now. That said, you're welcome to investigate every single claim I made, as of
then at least, each concern I listed was still present. Marketplace traction
or acquisitions are not going to change the fact that what you're dealing with
is 200K lines of code with 5-7% test coverage.

------
suprgeek
First Eucalyptus moves for AWS API offical blessing from Amazon and now
cloudstack becomes an Apache Project. Looks like the private Cloud space is
just heating up with lots of moves by companies to become the de-facto Open
source alternative to AWS.

Lots of parallels to the Desktop space (MS Vs Linux flavors)

------
ebbv
Chasing the AWS model is a bad idea. It's all well and good to provide AWS API
compatibility, but do that as a layer of abstraction on top of a better system
with more flexibility underneath.

Shooting for AWS as your gold standard, to me, seems to be aiming too low. AWS
is a far from perfect system.

~~~
yarapavan
It doesn't matter. AWS still wins!

As @Adrianco puts -

Tenses and predictions: Eucalyptus have; CloudStack will soon; OpenStack will
eventually reluctantly; license the AWS API #gameover

~~~
nknight
"License"? I wasn't aware Amazon was claiming any sort of control over use of
the AWS API. Certainly any such assertion would raise serious legal questions
like some of those now at issue in Oracle's lawsuit against Google.

------
mdehaan
If folks are wanting to check this out, my work build some VMware appliances
for it. You should be able to get the server running in just a few minutes.
Anyway, in case it's useful:

<http://www.rpath.com/solutions/cloudstack.php>

